# rate my tad incubator



## jules77 (Dec 2, 2007)

Just looking for suggestions of anything I might have overlooked in setting this up. Water temp is 75* and the air temp appears to be 69-70*. I intend on adding methalyn blue or black water to the water to keep any bacteria or anything else from forming. The cups are about an inch off the water. The lighting is an old fish tank single bulb with a plant bulb in it. Running a timer about 12 hours per day. PLants are:
Water Lettuce, duck weed, and java moss. I accidentally bought a java fern plant and decided to try that in one of the cups. Using blackwater in the tadpole water and waiting on almond leaves from black jungle. Anything else just ask-


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

That should work great, and it sounds like you have it all dialed in! What kind of tads do you have?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah, everything looks great, the tads will love the duckweed. 

Just something about this style of incubator, make sure the water being held in the actual tank is the same "type" as in the containers, when it tries to evaporate it will fall down into the cups. Noting major but an easy adjustment if you have not already done so.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow! That is really fancy compared to my setup!!! You will have happy little tads  Hope they all morph out healthy and happy 


Crystal


----------



## jules77 (Dec 2, 2007)

JL-Exotics said:


> That should work great, and it sounds like you have it all dialed in! What kind of tads do you have?


JL they are Azeuras, they have had curled tails for a few days now. Just hoping they hatch on their own so I don't have to release them manually. Cross your fingers for me, haven't had much luck so far with eggs...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

In the past year, I've lost 2 tads due to duckweed and stringy algae. The tads can get caught in it and twisted up....usually at the pre morph stage when they are popping.

I would make sure you have over 50% of the surface area "open" and not plant covered and even then, be carefull with stringy and filmy type plants.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

i have the same style incubator but i have the water level up over the egg crate so that my cups are standing in about 1/2" of water, which allows me to let my air temp drop to 60* at night. oh and i use an underwater filter for a consistant water temp.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Otis, I may be incorrect but when water evaporates and collects at the top of the tank - isnt it then pure? Why would you worry about this water falling back into the tad cups? As long as the lid is cleaned before it collects condensation i dont see how there can be any negative effects.. I personally use tap water for the plenum below the eggcrate and use aged reverse osmosis water for my tads.. every time i open my steralite tubs water falls into the tad cups..i always assumed anything bad in the tap would be left behind in the evaporation process.. anyone else have any imput?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Otis, I may be incorrect but when water evaporates and collects at the top of the tank - isnt it then pure? Why would you worry about this water falling back into the tad cups? As long as the lid is cleaned before it collects condensation i dont see how there can be any negative effects.. I personally use tap water for the plenum below the eggcrate and use aged reverse osmosis water for my tads.. every time i open my steralite tubs water falls into the tad cups..i always assumed anything bad in the tap would be left behind in the evaporation process.. anyone else have any imput?


That condensation water will be fine.....better than fine actually.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Otis, I may be incorrect but when water evaporates and collects at the top of the tank - isnt it then pure? Why would you worry about this water falling back into the tad cups? As long as the lid is cleaned before it collects condensation i dont see how there can be any negative effects.. I personally use tap water for the plenum below the eggcrate and use aged reverse osmosis water for my tads.. every time i open my steralite tubs water falls into the tad cups..i always assumed anything bad in the tap would be left behind in the evaporation process.. anyone else have any imput?


No, you are correct I just worded it funky.

If you are incubating frog _eggs_ in there for some reason just make sure the water cannot drip and fall onto those, it doesn't matter for the tads. If you have them in petri dishes or something like that the water can get too deep and drown the eggs.


----------



## mkeBob (May 22, 2008)

Well, I have to agree with Philsuma (re: link #6) that you should not place these small thin plants in with your tads. I too have lost several azureus tads that must have choked to death. They were found dead with pieces of java moss lodged in their mouths. I currently use Water Sprite, Water Wistaria and Elodea or other Anacharis type plants...Bob


----------



## jules77 (Dec 2, 2007)

Here are some updates on tad development-

The latest clutch, looks like at least one double as usual

Clutch at 4-5 days, you can see the early formings of the body

blurry but these must be close

same batch 4 still kicking, the egg sack looks like it is ready to explode!


----------

